# Pets and Fireworks



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Why do our 2 confident,outgoing dogs turn into nervous wrecks when the fireworks start going off.They are normally very sound,I can walk them next to a busy main road with HGV's,tractors and loud motor bikes whizzing past quite close and they don't bat an eye

As soon as the fireworks start they both run into the house and sit quivering in a corner.I wonder if they were exposed to it all year round they would eventually get used to it.

Since the new year when I let them out at night they are both looking round for something to go off.It was like a war zone around here though.Ky is nearly 5 so has seen it all before,but doesn't get any better.Megan is almost 1 year old so it is the first new year celebrations she has seen.I was hoping she would tolerate the fireworks better but I am afraid she is just as frightened .

Looks like I will just have to keep them in the house during bonfire and new year fireworks,at least they both feel safe there.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Steve Happy New Year, I was going to ask this morning if you had any new piccies and then you go and add one. Our two don't seem that bothered by fireworks oddly enough just sometimes bark when they hear them go off. But Rolo hates motorbikes if they go past the MH or car.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fireworks*

Hi

I am fortunate in so far as Jenny does not care about anything much in her life, except for food. When she hears a banger etc, she looks around as though to say "who shot the sheriff?" and then goes back to sleep.

Strangely enough though, she is frightened of the noise her biscuits make when being dropped into her bowl.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

Megan has become a lovely dog hasn't she! A credit to the breed.  

As for fireworks, I don't think there's much you can do. Our old Lucy was terrified of them, until she went deaf - then we had no further problems.  

We got Grace a couple of days before bonfire night and carefully took her outside to see and hear them. She was (theoretically) too young to be irrationally scared, and the theory seems to be true. She is not at all bothered unless there is a particularly close or loud bang. Even then she soon gets over it and doesn't go to quivering in a corner like the old girl did.

It's a pity there isn't a pill to induce temporary deafness, as that would be a real winner for people with nervous pets.  

I can't see Megan wearing earmuffs though - too poncey for a Welshie! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Steve

It is called noise phobia.

Prevention is better than cure (as always). Get your puppy from a busy household where there is lots of noise and activity. Get them young. Socialise and habituate the puppy to all kinds of sights and sounds as early as possible.

If your puppy or dog shows any sign of fear then it is best to ignore it. The human reaction is to reasure and it is a very difficult to resist. To reasure is to reinforce the behaviour and it will make it worse.

Allow the dog to go to the bolt hole of its choice. Leave it alone.

I must say that I found two dogs harder to treat then one. I think they reinforce each other. "Did you hear that?" "Yeah -scary huh" 8O

The above is damage limitation only I am afraid. To get a cure you need professional help. Try www.coape.co.uk or www.apbc.org.uk. Be prepared for the (very) long haul.

Pat


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

I followed the link from patp(thanks Pat)and found this advice which may be useful for dog owners.
*
Prepare a 'den' for your dog, so that he has somewhere to hide during the fireworks. Encourage him to use it by hiding healthy food treats or toys there. If your dog hides in a corner or under a bed, leave him alone and do not try to coax him out. This 'bolthole' is where he will feel most secure and must be accessible at all times. You can further help create this comforting 'den' for your dog by using a plug in D.A.P.® Diffuser 
On the evenings you expect fireworks, ensure your dog is safely inside and secure doors and windows 
Make sure your pet is microchipped. If they do escape, frightened, confused animals can easily get lost 
Ensure your dog is taken out for a walk early in the evening before the fireworks start 
Draw curtains to reduce the noise from outside and play music or have the TV on to help mask the noise of fireworks 
Ignore any fearful behaviour and do not try to comfort your pet. The animal will pick up on your anxiety and this may make the problem worse. Fussing a pet that appears frightened can reward and encourage this behaviour 
Don't punish your pet. This only confirms that there is something to be afraid of 
Try not to go out while the fireworks are going off. Seeing you acting normally will help your pet feel more settled 
Speak to your vet. D.A.P.® Spray can be applied to your pet's bedding on the night of the event to give him additional support 
After the firework season is over you should contact your vet to ask about treatment for your dog's fear of fireworks. D.A.P.® and the Sounds Scary® CD therapy pack have been scientifically proven to be an effective combination for treating firework phobias in dogs. Your vet may also wish to refer you to a qualified behavioural therapist. 
For further information on how to prepare your pet for the firework season, please contact your vet.*

Meanwhile we have found a temporary solution for Megan :lol:


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Apologies to anyone on Looe CC site, where Charlie insisted on going outside to watch, and bark at, the new year fireworks. Does this make him a well adjusted dog, or has he really got a screw loose :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Excellent stuff. (couldn't remember the name of DAP  )

DAP is very good but not a miracle cure. Make sure, if you use the plug in diffuser, that it is near the dog's resting place.

BE VERY CAREFUL OF SEDATIVES. If your vet offers sedatives politely decline. If a dog is sedated it is usually by means of a muscle relaxant. This means that he still feels fearful BUT CANNOT DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT. This of course makes things a whole lot worse. (makes for happier owners though as dog does look calm)

Herbal remedies are unproven but Sculcap and Valerian seems to help a little.

We were using some drugs used for Gulf War Syndrome sufferers to try to block memories of being fearful, and a beta blocker which calms the heart rate causing the dog to feel calmer. They were working very well but it was an uphill struggle to get the combination recognised and accepted by the veterinary profession - and I worked for them!

The problem is that dogs feeling fearful are unable to learn. The brain sends the dog into survival mode. It is only when a dog is calm and happy that it is able to learn. The aim of a behaviourist is to work with the owner to induce a state of calm in the dog and so facilitate learning.

We can but hope that a drug company sees the potential. I know that coape in particular were working on it.

Pat


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Our border collie is not keen on fireworks and needs a little extra fuss - it is the only time she is allowed into the sitting room. However, we can walk her through woods and fields where there is shooting and she does not care a hoot. To me shooting and fireworks can should very similar - I guess not so for a dog?


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

Our retriever wasn't bothered at all by fireworks for two years then in his third November some local eejits set off a very loud whooshy one nearby in daylight at least a week before bonfire night. Dog was in the garden at the time and it scared him silly. Since then he gets very fearful if he hears fireworks and refuses to go out in the garden unaccompanied, even in daylight, until he is sure they have stopped. We try really hard not to make a fuss - ignoring his antics definitely helps, I can feel him staring at me and he definitely relaxes a little if I don't react. 

This Christmas we got a new television with surround sound. The poor dog has been totally bewildered by the sound effects from films etc, rushing to the door if there's a door bell sound etc. At new year, there were fireworks on a television programme and for a moment his ears went back and he dashed to his usual hideaway behind the sofa... then he obviously thought 'oh, its that television thing again' and ignored all further firework noises - even the real ones outside!! 

Lets hope thats him cured - as long as we remember to put the television on if there are real fireworks outside :wink:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Tizzie didnt bother about the fireworks, but then Rusty is deaf so he wouldnt hear them anyway

, and because he cant hear them he doesn't bother so it rubs off on Tizzie,

maybe that will change when Rusty is no longer here, as he is about 19 in our years, we will have to wait and see

Anne


----------

